# appointment with endo finally!



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I found an endo that I really wanted to go to because she got such good reviews and my PCP's nurse said she would call and see what she could do. This endo gets you in on a need to be seen basis. The Endo's nurse called and they can get me in on January 6! The nurse appologized because they really wanted to get me in before the end of the year but it just wouldn't work. Now, finally, maybe I am on the right track and will find something out! I really feel like the lump in my throat is growing - funny thing is that the ENT said what I was feeling didn't show up on the ultrasound so I assume it is my thyroid enlarging or something. I am so excited that I will be able to see her so soon - my PCP warned me that it can take up to 2 months to get in to see and endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I found an endo that I really wanted to go to because she got such good reviews and my PCP's nurse said she would call and see what she could do. This endo gets you in on a need to be seen basis. The Endo's nurse called and they can get me in on January 6! The nurse appologized because they really wanted to get me in before the end of the year but it just wouldn't work. Now, finally, maybe I am on the right track and will find something out! I really feel like the lump in my throat is growing - funny thing is that the ENT said what I was feeling didn't show up on the ultrasound so I assume it is my thyroid enlarging or something. I am so excited that I will be able to see her so soon - my PCP warned me that it can take up to 2 months to get in to see and endo.


This is such good news!! Utra-sound is a great diagnostic tool but does have it's limitations. Maybe you will get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) when you see this new doc.

I am happy you can get to see the endo of your choice!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

This doctor starts her new patients at 8 in the morning - which I think is a good sign. RAIU scan would be good I think!

Like the picture of the "puppy" in the santa hat - we have a huge german shepard that is a wonderful dog to have around - good with the kids.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I found an endo that I really wanted to go to because she got such good reviews and my PCP's nurse said she would call and see what she could do. This endo gets you in on a need to be seen basis. The Endo's nurse called and they can get me in on January 6! The nurse appologized because they really wanted to get me in before the end of the year but it just wouldn't work. Now, finally, maybe I am on the right track and will find something out! I really feel like the lump in my throat is growing - funny thing is that the ENT said what I was feeling didn't show up on the ultrasound so I assume it is my thyroid enlarging or something. I am so excited that I will be able to see her so soon - my PCP warned me that it can take up to 2 months to get in to see and endo.


This is awesome! I know how it feels to have that thing growing. I hope you get this all resolved quickly and that the Endo is a great one, sounds like it is the case  Keep us updated...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> This doctor starts her new patients at 8 in the morning - which I think is a good sign. RAIU scan would be good I think!
> 
> Like the picture of the "puppy" in the santa hat - we have a huge german shepard that is a wonderful dog to have around - good with the kids.


I think that is a "very" good sign. Dang!!!

We love animals! Could not imagine life w/o at least one dog. Or cat! LOL!!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

prettynikki5 - I sure hope it will work out this time. Lately I have been feeling kind of "shaky" - hard to describe - like I have had too much caffine but I haven't...and it is an effort to make my brain work some days. I feel like I am in a fog. I have been fighting a cold and it is taking me forever to get over it.

Andros - I live on a farm...so we have LOTS of animals!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> prettynikki5 - I sure hope it will work out this time. Lately I have been feeling kind of "shaky" - hard to describe - like I have had too much caffine but I haven't...and it is an effort to make my brain work some days. I feel like I am in a fog. I have been fighting a cold and it is taking me forever to get over it.
> 
> Andros - I live on a farm...so we have LOTS of animals!


Would love to have a farm!! Truly; always wanted to be a farmer!!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

It is a good life living on a farm but some times of the year it can be soooooo busy. It is tough to keep up with everything I need to help with when I don't feel good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> It is a good life living on a farm but some times of the year it can be soooooo busy. It is tough to keep up with everything I need to help with when I don't feel good.


Oh, yes.......................when you don't feel good, you are down for the count. We actually had to sell our business and take a 2 year sabbatical for me because I was so sick from the Graves' and could not hold up my end of our Mom & Pop business.

I hear ya', GF!!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

That is so sad!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> That is so sad!


It was a bummer but we made it through and I am doing great now, many years later.

And I would not be here if not for my experience. Now I have dedicated myself to try to help others in the same situation or worse.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have a place to ask questions or just "vent" when you need to. I don't think you really understand just what all this does to you unless you have been there before and it is so nice to be able to post lab results and doctor discussions to see what people on here think.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have a place to ask questions or just "vent" when you need to. I don't think you really understand just what all this does to you unless you have been there before and it is so nice to be able to post lab results and doctor discussions to see what people on here think.


It is very damaging to the psyche and the body. Everyone here understands that. Sadly!


----------

